# Brushless BRP SC-V2M



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

well it is almost ready for Friday's race at HobbyTown! 4 cell fun!!


----------



## DSaw78 (Dec 28, 2006)

I bet that thing is gonna fly!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Bud-Can I run brushless with a lipo pack in stock class Friday night?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

A little sneak peak of the 4 cell Mamba brushless BRP SC-V2M (I think the worlds first)

http://users.adelphia.net/~melwood/Body_Photos.html


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

K-5 CAPER said:



> Bud-Can I run brushless with a lipo pack in stock class Friday night?


You sure can - you just wont get points :lol:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Looking good micro !!!


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Nice, Micro. I've got someone at my local track that just bought one of the Robotronic cars, and he wants to run 4 cell brushless. I'm going to put the V2M 6 cell big block 300 up against him, to see how it compares. Maybe this weekend if it ever stops snowing here, and I can get out of my driveway. We had about 20 inches Sunday, and got another foot this morning. Ah lake effect, ya got to love it.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Wazzer - WOW that's alot of snow!!! Let me know how many laps you beat that other car by!!! 

Good Luck...


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

could i run that kinda body in stock and looking good


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Is that a BRP body?


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

you can run that body in stock on road course only but on oval you can only use stock car body ian... and yes its a brp body i believe its called the gtb body is that right micro?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Yep - BRP body on the BRP web site.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Good -- I was wondering what the GTP body looked like. Hoping to running a little raod course here soon.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Wazzer>> You will beat him by laps since it will break in the first turn  Make sure the diff is not slipping too much. If your too fast turn the hih end point down some.


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

can you bring one of those bud


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will have some. Friday


----------



## DSaw78 (Dec 28, 2006)

ScottH said:


> Good -- I was wondering what the GTP body looked like. Hoping to running a little raod course here soon.


Where are you gonna run that?


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

at the gate in cleveland road course


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

it was fast until the speedo caught on fire and i mean on fire!!!!!!


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

yea it looked great mike sorry it went poof... you gonna tra agian?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

*Up In SMOKE!*

Well - the review of the SC-18 V2M Brushless:

The Castle Creations Link software is really well designed. It was SO much easier to program the ESC with the USB link, than the beeps and lights. If I were to buy another motor (I may have to :devil: ) I would get the 4200Kv or 5400Kv not the ridicules Competition X 8000Kv! With 4 very old GP 1100's, and the motor set on the slowest setting, and lowest punch control, it was still way to much motor. After the first run, I changed the power settings, drag brake, and throttle curve via the software. The second run was much more manageable. For the third practice run, I added even more drag brake, and adjusted the throttle curve a little more. Bud took it out for a spin, and was passing 1/12th scale cars with ease. Although it was controllable it was still way to much motor. 

I was ready to run it in a heat race....and that's when it went all wrong. During my practice runs, something must have started to short in the receiver wire. The first lap, the car was not running the way it did in practice. And then in the second lap - SMOKE and FLAMES. the receiver wires melted.

Well I hope Castle has a good warranty!

I am sure to continue testing the brushless. I think with the 4200Kv, this could be a real nice handling and fast car!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OK - Attempt 2.0 with the brushless this Saturday at the high bank oval track! The first attempt was rough, the 8000Kv motor was just way to much. I have installed the 5400Kv -- we will see how it goes!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Mirco, 

Will you be running your pro stock car also?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Yes - I will have both cars


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I had a chance to run the brushless at the high banks. My goal was to find a motor/gear and ESC setting combination that was the same as a stock car. SUCUSS! I used the 5400Kv motor at the lowest setting with 75% drag brake. On 4 cells I was just a little faster than the stock cars. I think the little extra speed was due to the wedge body. With a 52 spur and 13 pinion, the brushless was spot on in lap times with the 6 cell 16d motors. I was running 4 old GP 1100's...and the car would go 30 minutes easy! I am now a brushless convert -- it is a little more expansive up front with the burshless system, but when I look at how much I have spent over the years on motors, brushes, comm lathe, and other stuff -- the burshless is cheaper in the long run! Plus the software is fun to play with!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I will have the Brushless out for some final testing at Freddies. If anyone has a brushless motor (I know some of you do!) put it in and join the FUN!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Does that mean ME ??


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

YEP -- that was for YOU


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

But Bud has to run the 8kv with 100% throttle, lets see that control!!

Is the drag brake what it implies? When you let off the throttle the brakes are on, "dragging"?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Yes - with a stock motor when you let off the throttle, the motor "slows" the car down. With a speed 300 or brushless, you don't get the same affect. When you set the drag brake, the car "feels" more like a stock motor.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

yes that's right


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

today I had a very successful race day with the brushless on a very tight road course. I used a 4200Kv on 4 cells. Can't wait for the summer series - brushless on oval!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes the 8000 Tekin was just too fast but it will be in for the oval


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bud - suck up the $50 and get a 5400Kv or 6800Kv motor...it will be much more fun if we all ran the lower Kv motors - the 8000Kv even on the lowest setting is to fast. It wont be fun getting pased by a green blur


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

$50.00 that would be 6 370 motors I could run for like 2 years on those


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Quick update on the brushless experiment:

the speed 370 motor and the 5400Kv brushless motor are very very close to the same speed. So for the people who asked me what motor to get, I would recomend the 5400Kv if you wanted to have the same speed as the 370.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm testing the 8000 this Friday.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

BudBartos said:


> I'm testing the 8000 this Friday.


Bud, I hope you don't put any holes in the walls with it!!! Am I going to have to put a 6 cell in my big block car to lessen the impact from behind when I can't get out of the way? :freak: Thanks for the tour of the 6 figure BRP establishment on Thursday. See you on Friday.:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> I'm testing the 8000 this Friday.


 good luck. :roll:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Ya baby !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Ok - what should a brushless BRP class look like? Tang is it possible to have a few simple rules to keep the speeds to a drivable level? A few thoughts:
1. Keep the truck body - with out the wedge body, you have to slow up or you will be off the track.
2. Motors - right now people have different kv's - could we put a gear ratio limit on each to keep them with in the same speed?
3. keep them at 4 cell

Could we make a brushless class work?

Post your thoughts and ideas!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Racers vote>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Do you want to see brushless or no???????????


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

How many wanted to see a truck body?? were doing it


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

once again - just looking for ideas! I thought truck body, because we allready have them. Bud did say he was going to make a COT body...maybe we could use that.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

I was just going to say it might be a good class for a COT body, if Bud could do it.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

How many different classes can you bring to 20-25 racers?Personally I want but can not get 16 d 6 cell pro stock motor any body.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

As far as the truck body comment I made>> some one brought up running a truck body and 20 people are running it,last summer some one said lets run stock car body and we all did ..... what about asking for opinions.l


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

K-5 - Bud can verify, but I think the 16d - 6 cell class is at life end. The new "stock" class looks like it will be 4 cell 370 motor. So it would not add another class, rather replace a class that will be sunset-ted. 

As far as bodies, what would you like to see? In the past, people have suggested a body type and Bud takes into account the handling, and popularity, and makes a discussion for the series.

We did try a 16d "open motor" 6 cell class. The motors were real hard to gear, and I blew up a few of them. We tried the twister motor, the American arms, and other cans. We also had to true the comms more often to keep the RPM's. In the end, in my opinion, the 16d pro-stock motor was more expansive, harder to gear, ate up brushes faster, and much more work. What's nice about the brushless is you can get the same speed as the pro-stock, with out all the work, and on 4 cell's! So your 2 6 cell pack becomes 3 - 4 cell packs - and you are good to go!

One last thought would be to allow any motor and any cell number, BUT on the rear wheel dyno, you could not exceed X - where X is determined by the racers in the class. So if you were to put your 6 cell pro-stock geared to what you want to run on the track, and say that number was 67 on the dyno (that was the reading I got with my pro-stock motor at 9/48 - the gearing we used at Da Track) then we could make the gear ratio for the other motors stay with in that range. I can gear my 4200kv motor to run like a 16d stock all the way to a 370 running a 17 tooth pinion. So I guess rather than regulate the motor - regulate what the max speed could be. It would be like Norwalk Raceway does. If you tell them you have a 10.0 car and run 9.5 - you are disqualified. I say you bring your pro-stock car to Freddies, put it on the rear wheel dyno, get a baseline reading - and then let anyone run that class - if you have a 370 motor - put a bigger gear on and run!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

I guess it goes back to >>>>>>>>>>who wants to go brushless?? vote em up!I thought the pro stock 16 d was faster than stock 16 d and 370 with four cell maybe we should weld them shut so you can not true comms just run it.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

We have a few brushless at the track now:
Tang
Bud
Wayne
Bret
Micro
with a few people who have thought about getting into it:
ZOOOOM
Nitro Jeff


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

How about brushless with Da Bug body !!! :jest:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

16D is out for the future along with 6 cell. I may be doing a COT and a sports racing body soon. Just need $1,000.00 for the tooling


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Ill pre order and pay for 10 if it helps


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Bud -- you talking about just a new body or a different car?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Bill Weaver said:


> Ill pre order and pay for 10 if it helps


OK Hendricks in for 10 how about Roush ???
It would be new body Scott. We are going to offer a kit in like Sept. with the mid motor chassis and big rear pod plates.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Bill Weaver said:


> Ill pre order and pay for 10 if it helps


I'LL DO THE SAME :thumbsup:


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

BudBartos said:


> 16D is out for the future along with 6 cell. I may be doing a COT and a sports racing body soon. Just need $1,000.00 for the tooling


roush will take 10 also


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> How about brushless with Da Bug body !!! :jest:


you must have to move some inventory!


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

BudBartos said:


> How about brushless with Da Bug body !!! :jest:


1/18th scale Beetle Cup, I'm in. :thumbsup: There you go Bud you got 20 COT bodies ordered already. Just charge them $50 a body and the tooling is covered!!! :tongue: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

If I do the COT then I have a fleet of classic nascar bodies also !!


----------



## Heliopolis (Nov 24, 2005)

What is COT?


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

car of tommorow


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Good points on the previous page Micro,And it isn't about the motor thing at all when everyone is running the same motor/gear...I apologize,I think that Freddies oval is SOOOOOOOOOOO groove sensitive that if you miss it by a hair you are off by .3 to .5 tenths of a second.I am just frustrated and was popping off,big speed has nothing to do with it,once again sorry Micro,I need to find that spot..........consistently!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

K-5 Caper

Its not groove sensitive, it just that your groove changes lap by lap.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

That's what I'm saying Tangster,if you do not hit that VERY spot always you pay for it big? Thats what I mean by groove sensitive,you can go 5 minutes,not get held up but be 4 laps off the pace,and the difference is a 4.95 to 5.3 just because you missed it by what 6 inches or less?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Just brining this thread back.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

My brushless motors came today!!!:thumbsup: I got a 5400kv and a 4200kv. The 4200kv was still on sale for $20.00-25% even though it said nothing about it on the Castle website or when I checked out. If I'd known I would have picked up a couple of them. Now we just got to figure out how we are going to gear them for the first race. Who all is going to race Brushless Truck the first race? I'll have 2 there. If Shyniah doesn't race hers will be available for someone else to run if they want!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I will have my brushless, and bud now has a 4200Kv motor.... I will have my brushless this sat at classics...for some testing.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I can't wait!!!


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Micro, are you planning on running a 4200kv or 5400kv motor?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

4200Kv just to see how it handles.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Did some testing on my rear wheel dyno tonight. The stock motor at 10/45 pulls about 38-40, with the same tire size the 4200kv at 14/49, and the 5400 at 10/51 have the same numbers. That gearing will be my starting point.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Sounds good!!! Did Mr. Weaver order his Brushless system yet?


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Micro, I'm planning on at least one trip out there this summer, and I've got one of my cars set up for brushless. I'll get a truck body on it, but keep us posted on the gearing situation. I have both the 4200 and the 5400 motors.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

wazzer - glad to hear you are going to make it out for a couple of races! Our goal with brushless is to keep the speeds around "stock" speed. My personal goal is to run the same lap times with brushless and my Super Stock.


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

my motor order has been placed but I have not recieved as of yet


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I see Castle has a new "Micro Pro" esc.
http://www.castlecreations.com/products/products_drive.html


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I did some R&D last night at Classics. My 4200Kv brushless was just as fast as my 10 - 45 SS set up. I think the brushless class could have a chance this summer, IF the Novak and other 6000Kv motors are controllable...


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Micro_Racer said:


> I did some R&D last night at Classics. My 4200Kv brushless was just as fast as my 10 - 45 SS set up. I think the brushless class could have a chance this summer, IF the Novak and other 6000Kv motors are controllable...


What gearing are you going to run with the 4200kv motor for the first race? I'll set up ours the same!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Brett and bud - for the 4200Kv motor, I am geared at 14 - 49. This gives me the same top end speed on my dyno, as my best stock motor. Not sure how this will translate to Freddies track, but in my testing at Classics, it felt and looked the same.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Should I run my 8000kv at the same gearing??


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Don't be stupid


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

sg1 said:


> Should I run my 8000kv at the same gearing??


It can be done. Just don't use anymore than 1/3 throttle. hahahaaaaaa


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

sg1 said:


> Should I run my 8000kv at the same gearing??


You should have seen My 6800 at Classic :woohoo:


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Hangtime said:


> It can be done. Just don't use anymore than 1/3 throttle. hahahaaaaaa


I know with my 6800kv motor at the Nats I had to run all the esc settings at their lowest settings and my throttle max endpoint on my transmitter at around 70% to even make it drivable.:freak:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro_Racer said:


> Don't be stupid


My mama says stupid is as stupid does...


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

I ran the Brushless Truck with the 4200kv motor geared 14-49. It ran great!!! I didn't have a transponder in it but I'm guessing it was in between what we were running in stock and super stock this winter. It was very controllable and fun to drive. I think anything over the 4200kv is going to be overkill. Don, the 4200kv motors are supposed to be here tomorrow. So who all is running brushless Friday?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

cool - I have my truck ready to go!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

martian 710 said:


> I ran the Brushless Truck with the 4200kv motor geared 14-49. It ran great!!! I didn't have a transponder in it but I'm guessing it was in between what we were running in stock and super stock this winter. It was very controllable and fun to drive. I think anything over the 4200kv is going to be overkill. Don, the 4200kv motors are supposed to be here tomorrow. So who all is running brushless Friday?


I May have to see what I get ready


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

martian - will the 14-49 make the 10 min mains?


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Micro_Racer said:


> martian - will the 14-49 make the 10 min mains?


I didn't run it that long. I dont think it will have any problem though. I'd bet its pulling less amps than the 370 was with the same gearing.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

That was my thought as well. The brushless should be more efficient. I ran mine for about 6 minutes, the motor was barely warm.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

*First Brushless "stock" Race*

My goal was simple. Select a brushless motor and gear ratio that was as close to the stock (10-45) speed as possible.

Last night we had 4 brushless trucks running the 4200Kv motor geared at 14-49. My lap times were the same as my COT car (10-45).

So what is the advantage? 
With my COT with the stock motor, I had to:
1. Spray out the motor after every run
2. Oil the motor after every cleaning
3. Use speed drops before each race
4. Dyno several motors to find the "fast" one
5. Change motors in the third heat (the one I was using slowed down)
6. Make sure my batteries were peaked and in top condition

My Brushless Truck - I had to:
1. Race it

Bud did not even charge his batteries between the 1st and 2nd heat. And ran the same lap times.

If anyone was thinking about going brushless, now is the time. Castle has the 4200Kv motor for $20, and the ESC for $50.
That's $20 for a motor that will last the entire season and then some.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

WHO Won ???? 

It was fun I think at one race We should do 20 min main


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

That would be cool


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

BudBartos said:


> WHO Won ????
> 
> It was fun I think at one race We should do 20 min main


You better put a rubber band on your glasses or servo tape them to your nose then.:wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

If anyone is interested - Castle still has the 4200Kv motor for $20.00
http://www.castlecreations.com/products/cm-2042.html


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> WHO Won ????
> 
> It was fun I think at one race We should do 20 min main


Bud - 112
Brett - 108
Micro - 107
Dave - 99


Bud - what spur do you have on your truck?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

14/49 !!!! I think the differance is the speed control. You may have to make it only Mamba speeders


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

It might just be the speed control settings also. I know both of mine were on their lowest power settings I'll set them higher for next time and see if they can stay close to Bud!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Well Castle is coming out with a "Pro Micro Mamba" with a hard case, not sure if the internals are different, but I would assume so.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bud - I think I figured out why you were faster - I forgot to turn up the throttle on my radio - it was only at 80%!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro_Racer said:


> Bud - I think I figured out why you were faster - I forgot to turn up the throttle on my radio - it was only at 80%!


 
That would do it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hudson Hornet ! (Nov 21, 2007)

I have a question for you micro folks, I am building a 12th scale oval car to compete at my local track. The switch is this, I will be using a small brushless motor/esc. What motors/esc's should I look at to compete with a stock 27t 540 motor on 4 cells? It would not bother me to be a little faster either! Thanks in advance for the reply- oh yes target weight is 1 lb 12 oz.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Tekin 6800 I have heard some put these in 1/12th and were way fast.


----------



## Hudson Hornet ! (Nov 21, 2007)

I have as well, but I was wondering if there were any others out that would do the job too. By the way, I have had a first gen brp car for years and love it! How about a 5400 motor or some great planes ammo motors?


----------



## MINIFREAK (Sep 3, 2007)

Are you guys running 4 cell TS bats with the Mamba 4200's ?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

yes TS cells are #1!


----------



## MINIFREAK (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanx Micro. BTW, I really enjoyed the pics of your car (bumper mounts and COT body). Are there any more to check out?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I have been racing my "Dale" COT this summer series... sorry the pic is so dark....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Com on Micro !!!! With all You technoligy You should be able to have a nice picture.


----------



## MINIFREAK (Sep 3, 2007)

*Sc18v2m Pics*



Micro_Racer said:


> I have been racing my "Dale" COT this summer series... sorry the pic is so dark....


Lookin' GOOD Micro!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I see a few more people have purchased brushless systems - so who will run brushless on May 30th? -- Remember use the 4200Kv with 14 pinion and 52 spur!


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

I should be there if it rains!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I may run !!!!


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Micro_Racer said:


> I see a few more people have purchased brushless systems - so who will run brushless on May 30th? -- Remember use the 4200Kv with 14 pinion and 52 spur!


I thought it was supposed to be the 49 spur???????????


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thats what I ran 49 the scalpel gear is 51 I think Micro may have a mix up.
Or maybe thats why I was soooooooo fast


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Both of mine are 14/49!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I just picked up the new Mamba Micro Pro ESC - it is definitely smoother than the Mamba 25....we will see if it can hang with the Tekin!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I have to save up $10.00 to race ?? Maybe I can rent the BL car


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

I have to save up $300.00 to get to the track


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

$300 - don't you carry that in your pocket?

If you have a brushless BRP - Bring it Friday!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro_Racer said:


> $300 - don't you carry that in your pocket?
> 
> If you have a brushless BRP - Bring it Friday!


He doesn't have it in his pocket anymore  :devil:


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

300 is floating around in the Bahamas somwhere!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Well, I have been running in Columbus with the brushless. Needed to dump the truck body...new COT Brushless!


----------



## OrangeRacer (May 15, 2003)

Nice car Micro :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

lorren wallace can't stop kyle,but lorren is more of a talent than steven!


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

yeah but stevens interviews with his terrets facial tics are priceless


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Bill Weaver said:


> yeah but stevens interviews with his terrets facial tics are priceless


CAN ANYONE EVEN UNDERSTAND THAT MORON???


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Just thought I would bring this thread back. We have some interest in a brushless class again. I thought I would post what is needed:

1. Castle 4200Kv motor ($20.00 on-line at castle web site)
2. Brushless ESC (I use the Mamba Micro Pro, but also have the Side Winder Micro, both work great)
3. Scalpel gear set (14 tooth pinion, 52 Spur)
4. COT, Truck, or stock car body (trying to keep the wedge body out )

As far as st-ups go - with the 14/52 gearing, it is the same speed as the old stock 10/45 - so use your same set-up as a starting point.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Does anyone stock the gear sets????
Don


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Easy said:


> Does anyone stock the gear sets????
> Don


BUD HAD THEM ON THE RACK SUNDAY.:thumbsup:
GIVE HIM A CALL.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Thanks, I just sent him a message.
Don


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro gearing was 14-49 wasn't it ?


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Yes it was!!!


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Is brushless a points class?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I will keep track of the points, the question is will it have a trophy at the end of the series....it may not - we can always race for bragging rights.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Micro gearing was 14-49 wasn't it ?


 
Yes you are right, I changed mine to run at another track..


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Micro_Racer said:


> I will keep track of the points, the question is will it have a trophy at the end of the series....it may not - we can always race for bragging rights.


If we get enough people to run brushless I'll sponser season end awards!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Lets see if We get enough for the next race first  
Does that include free lawn care?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I still have My truck body on !!!
Maybe We should try late models( AKA the wedge)sometime ?


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

BudBartos said:


> Lets see if We get enough for the next race first
> Does that include free lawn care?


Yep!!! 3 months of free mowings as needed December thru February!!!:wave:


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

martian 710 said:


> Yep!!! 3 months of free mowings as needed December thru February!!!:wave:


Bret
That would be fine, I have a house in Fla. that will need mowing!!!!!
Thanks a bunch, I usually pay some locals to do it.
Slow Don


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Easy said:


> Bret
> That would be fine, I have a house in Fla. that will need mowing!!!!!
> Thanks a bunch, I usually pay some locals to do it.
> Slow Don


Sounds good!!! I hope you win!!! The commute is too long so I'll have to stay there for three months. I hope you have a spare room!!!:thumbsup::woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

martian 710 said:


> Yep!!! 3 months of free mowings as needed December thru February!!!:wave:


Whithin a 5 mile radius


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Brett - how about plow service? That's worth racing for!


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

So how much would it cost me to get in to this, Motor, speed control.
Can anyone gice me links to get the stuff.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Micro_Racer said:


> Brett - how about plow service? That's worth racing for!


Sounds good to me. You can plow all you want. I don't do snow!!!! :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Doug - on the castle web site you can get the 4200Kv motor for $20, you can get the Pro ESC for $90.00, or the micro sidewinder for $69.00

http://www.castlecreations.com/index.html


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

How critical are batteries in brushless?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I think that is the main thing with the brushless takes the batteries out of it.
Come on out and have some fun :thumbsup:


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

I will be out for the night racing for sure.:woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

How about cloudy days


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK so it looks like We may have enough to run the brushless class this Sat. Don S is going to rent My brushless truck to race


----------



## BobS311 (Dec 15, 2007)

I will be racing, I finished my brushless today


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bud - with all the traction control settings on the brushless ESC's, is it better to tighten down the diff, and use the ESC for slip, or just set the ESC to give full power, and loosen the diff? With the limited exportation I have done, it seems that using the ESC is more consistent.
BTW - PM


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

If you use a Castle ESC - new software is available to download on the castle web site. If you have an older version of the Castle Link software (v1.13 or lower) and click Check for updates, it will not update. You have to go to the site and download the new version.
Version 1.20 is the latest and greatest. Also be sure to update your Firmware on the ESC, it does not automatically update with the new Castle Link download.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro_Racer said:


> Bud - with all the traction control settings on the brushless ESC's, is it better to tighten down the diff, and use the ESC for slip, or just set the ESC to give full power, and loosen the diff? With the limited exportation I have done, it seems that using the ESC is more consistent.
> BTW - PM


I would not tighten the diff too much. You still want the tires to turn ind. from each other. If You tighten it too much I don't think it will be a smooth.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Last night we had 3 cars running the Castle ESC. I want to thank Bill and Bob for letting me experiment with their cars, I learned a lot having 3 cars to change setting on! This is what I learned:

1. Motor Start Power - must have on High, this makes all the power available when you squeeze the trigger. 
2. Punch Control - you want to use a lower % - under 50% - Bill had the lowest at 30% and was fast!
3. Drag Brake - This is a setting that needs to be fine tuned per driver. I guesstimate that at around 60%, it will feel like the stock 370 motor. If you don't use drag brake, the car will roll forever!

Now that I have a better understanding of what each setting will do, we can begin to fine tune each car to the drivers preference. 

another important point are radio settings. I should have had everyone put everything at 0 or neutral, as I think it may have tainted some of the results.

I think this is the last year I will run a stock motor. The advantages of the brushless FAR exceed the higher initial cost of the brushless system. I know both Bob and Bill enjoyed the brushless car, after we worked out the programing. And we were all very close in speed.....


I would highly recommend the Castle system for the BRP :thumbsup:


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

which motor did you use -- 4200 or 3600 ??


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

4200Kv - BTW I see you have 2 time US 1/18th Nats TQ & Champion - I was at the Nats last year - what class did you TQ and win?


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

Micro_Racer said:


> 4200Kv - BTW I see you have 2 time US 1/18th Nats TQ & Champion - I was at the Nats last year - what class did you TQ and win?



4200?......cool........ how was the power, was it controllable or on the verge of out of control (if you know what I mean?)

which Nats did you attend? there were several. better yet let's take it to PM so as to not jack-the-thread


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

4200Kv is just right for the BRP on 4 cells. You can run the motor on normal timing, at 14/49, and the motor will not get hot. At that gearing, it is the same speed as our stock class.


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks for the info  :thumbsup:
just got some new nimh 6-cell packs, so I guess I'll build two of them into 4-cells


----------



## Casperbase (Jun 4, 2006)

Micro_Racer said:


> 4200Kv is just right for the BRP on 4 cells. You can run the motor on normal timing, at 14/49, and the motor will not get hot. At that gearing, it is the same speed as our stock class.


Where do you purchase pinion gears 14 teeth or larger for the BRP/4200Kv?


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Casperbase said:


> Where do you purchase pinion gears 14 teeth or larger for the BRP/4200Kv?


We use Scalpel gears. I think Bud has them!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes I have some reworked ones. I just drill the spurs out with a #30 so You can use 1/9th balls or You can just use 3mm balls. I also drill the pinions so You can use a set screw in them. We never had trouble with the pinions on brushless since they don't get that hot. But on the 370 motors that do get hot the plastic pinions alone will spin in time.
I hve some they are $15.00 3 spur gears and all even tooth pinions.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> Yes I have some reworked ones. I just drill the spurs out with a #30 so You can use 1/9th balls or You can just use 3mm balls. I also drill the pinions so You can use a set screw in them. We never had trouble with the pinions on brushless since they don't get that hot. But on the 370 motors that do get hot the plastic pinions alone will spin in time.
> I hve some they are $15.00 3 spur gears and all even tooth pinions.


1/9 balls???


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

sg1 said:


> 1/9 balls???


THEY'RE SPECIAL BRP BALLS.


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

BudBartos said:


> Yes I have some reworked ones. I just drill the spurs out with a #30 so You can use 1/9th balls or You can just use 3mm balls. I also drill the pinions so You can use a set screw in them. We never had trouble with the pinions on brushless since they don't get that hot. But on the 370 motors that do get hot the plastic pinions alone will spin in time.
> I hve some they are $15.00 3 spur gears and all even tooth pinions.


well that was the kind of insider info I was lurking for :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We only use them in the brushless class the other classes use BRP gears.


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

BudBartos said:


> We only use them in the brushless class the other classes use BRP gears.


that's cool, but since I was planning on doing some of "both" I just wanted to be prepared :devil:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

WOW - the brushless BRP class was a lot of fun! good close racing, and no motor maintenance! Just peak the batteries, sauce the tires and GO! 

I was going to pick up a few more 4200kv motors from Castles web site, does anyone what one while they are still $20?


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

I'LL TAKE ONE MIKE.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

2 please


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro get Me 2 one for Me and 1 for Don S He is hooked.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

I guess I am in for one also!


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

*WOW IS THIS THE END OF THE PRO STOCK CLASS????*


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

DAVON said:


> *WOW IS THIS THE END OF THE PRO STOCK CLASS????*


We have plenty of room to gear up the 4200's for a Pro Stock class! I know I will only run brushless after this indoor season :thumbsup:

Up to 6 motor's to order......:woohoo:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

DAVON said:


> *WOW IS THIS THE END OF THE PRO STOCK CLASS????*


YEA!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We didn't have a pro stock class


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> We didn't have a pro stock class


SORRY
*WOW IS THIS THE END OF THE COT CLASS????*
IS THAT BETTER BUD???


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

No I don't think it is !!!But We may need a pro stock class again soon.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> No I don't think it is !!!But We may need a pro stock class again soon.


Too many classes...


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> No I don't think it is !!!But We may need a pro stock class again soon.


I agree, I dont think we should split them up to many ways. Remember the old adage? _Divide and concur _ Its growing again, let it grow. Just the Kings two cents


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> I agree, I dont think we should split them up to many ways. Remember the old adage? _Divide and concur _ Its growing again, let it grow. Just the Kings two cents


it's YOUR kingdom.... Bud does what YOU want!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OK - I will order 4200kv motors today -- anyone else want me to order them one?

So Far
Bud = 2
David = 1
Bill = 2
Tang = 1


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro_Racer said:


> OK - I will order 4200kv motors today -- anyone else want me to order them one?
> 
> So Far
> Bud = 2
> ...


I'll take one of those fast ones also...  just in case...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

True it is growing :thumbsup:Just a thought If SG1 and Myself run brushless and start to get too fast maybe We can change the gearing on the world and national champions cars so it slowes them up some. Now where else whould You hear that slow up the fast guys so everyone is about equal :thumbsup:
There were 3 and sometimes 4 that were racing door to door and thats what is needed.
SG1 was on a different track


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> True it is growing :thumbsup:Just a thought If SG1 and Myself run brushless and start to get too fast maybe We can change the gearing on the world and national champions cars so it slowes them up some. Now where else whould You hear that slow up the fast guys so everyone is about equal :thumbsup:
> There were 3 and sometimes 4 that were racing door to door and thats what is needed.
> SG1 was on a different track


No... I was on the same track.. and I wasn't the fastest!! the key is............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................corner speed............


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Micro_Racer said:


> OK - I will order 4200kv motors today -- anyone else want me to order them one?
> 
> So Far
> Bud = 2
> ...


Micro, I'll take 2 if you haven't ordered them yet.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

SG1 >> You da man  
Martian710 >> You must be getting the house done ?? Ready to go racin


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

The key is consistency! Wayne and I were the same speed down the strait, but he rarely overshot the corner, or hit the ice - that is why he is faster! If I were more consistent, it would have been door to door!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

martian 710 said:


> Micro, I'll take 2 if you haven't ordered them yet.


up to 10 motors - I will place the order this afternoon


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Still waiting on the heating guy. He hasn't been here in a week. He better get here soon before water pipes start freezing. Once he gets the duct work through the garage done we can get it dry walled and move in. I know there was a couple of tracks that used to run legends that if you won 2 races in a row they made you drop a tooth on the pinion!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It was just a thought  :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> It was just a thought  :thumbsup:


*DID IT HURT???:lol:*


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Motor's on order.

with shipping each motor is $20.40


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Micro_Racer said:


> Motor's on order.
> 
> with shipping each motor is $20.40


HEY YOU SAID $20.00.
THANKS MICRO.:thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

.40 cents more, dammit I am going to run brushed motors!!


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

sg1 said:


> No... I was on the same track.. and I wasn't the fastest!! the key is............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................corner speed............


Yea! Your turns were almost a V shape. Quick in & out.

I'd like to see DougK run with you. It would be a good race, but mostly just cause he whips stock by laps. lol


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

One thing I want to do maybe at the end of the season is run a 20 Min A Main for brushless.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> One thing I want to do maybe at the end of the season is run a 20 Min A Main for brushless.


I'D LIKE TO TRY THAT.:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Hangtime said:


> Yea! Your turns were almost a V shape. Quick in & out.
> 
> I'd like to see DougK run with you. It would be a good race, but mostly just cause he whips stock by laps. lol


Doug told Me if You all claim all his motors He is moving on up to Brushless 

Just a thought


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

BudBartos said:


> Doug told Me if You all claim all his motors He is moving on up to Brushless
> 
> Just a thought


 
I can only hope. LOL!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Brushless - the wave of the future


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes I see what it has done for the other scales of racing


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I think for our scale, and the motor and gearing we use, we have it right - the other scales are struggling because of the ridiculous gearing and LiPo......

so far the people driving in the brushless class have had a big smile on their face after each race.


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

Micro_Racer said:


> Brushless - the wave of the future


:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Micro_Racer said:


> so far the people driving in the brushless class have had a big smile on their face after each race.


*I STILL DO.*


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Micro_Racer said:


> Brushless - the wave of the future


Its the wave of the present. I've had brushless stuff for 3 yrs.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes but the wave has been breaking


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

Stopped by the shop on the way home from the office yesterday and low and behold I had a box from castle -- _yippee, 4200kv motors_....

... got home and opened it up and I start pulling out this endless stream of motors -- 1, 2, 3, .... 20 

I ordered 2, but my CC shows I paid for 20 .... _hope the wifey doesn't find out before I send them back_ :lol:  ... thought the box felt a little "heavy."


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thats one way to move product


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I received the motors today! I will bring them to the track....
Orders:
Bud = 1
Don S = 1
David = 1
Bill = 2
Pat = 1
Wayne = 1
Brett = 2

$20.40 per motor (yes the extra .40 is to cover shipping)


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

*THANKS MIKE :thumbsup:*


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro_Racer said:


> I received the motors today! I will bring them to the track....
> Orders:
> Bud = 1
> Don S = 1
> ...




Do you take IOU's?


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Micro_Racer said:


> I received the motors today! I will bring them to the track....
> Orders:
> Bud = 1
> Don S = 1
> ...


If I can't make it to the race will you bring the motors to Pittsburgh for $.40.:woohoo::wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Nope -- but I can find a good home for them!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro_Racer said:


> Nope -- but I can find a good home for them!


Do you horse trade?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

No I just eBay...


----------



## JLUNDY71 (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi guys

Thanks for the tip on the $20.00 mamba.They still have the sale goin on.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

great motor and price! Bud has some for $20.40 if you go to Classics this weekend....save on shipping!


----------



## JLUNDY71 (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks Micro

But I have already hit the magic ship it to me button, lol.


----------



## Bohh (Apr 23, 2007)

Can you run brushless in the stock class at classics and freddies if you're geared appropriately? Or is that not allowed?

I much prefer brushless to brushed but want to race with the most popular class. What ESC are you all running?

Thanks!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

No Brushless runs with brushless. I'm using the Tekin mini rage!! It is fast and easy to setup.


----------



## Bohh (Apr 23, 2007)

Which class has more racers at this point in time? 

Thanks!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

stock


----------



## Bohh (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks guys! Can't wait to start racing. Is there somewhere I can go to see the stock rules? I hate to keep asking questions that must be common knowledge like what voltage and stuff are allowed, etc, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

go to www.brpracing.com then click on the 2008 summer series link, rules are there.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Better to look here 


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=228832


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Brushless back up to the top! 

I think we should limit the brushless ESC to the Tekin Mini Rage and the Castle Micro Sidwinder or Pro......word on the street is that the 1/12th scale ESC have more options/power boost for the smaller motors.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro_Racer said:


> Brushless back up to the top!
> 
> I think we should limit the brushless ESC to the Tekin Mini Rage and the Castle Micro Sidwinder or Pro......word on the street is that the 1/12th scale ESC have more options/power boost for the smaller motors.


 
I agree :thumbsup:

We will see how fast the 1/12th speedos are Sunday !!!!

I don't think we should allow laptops also.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Why ban laptops? Everyone has access to a laptop at the track when I am there. Not everyone has the $$$ to buy the new latest and greatest ESC!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

:wave:


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

Micro_Racer said:


> Why ban laptops? Everyone has access to a laptop at the track when I am there. Not everyone has the $$$ to buy the new latest and greatest ESC!


:thumbsup:


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

what lipos are you running in the brps


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

okracer said:


> what lipos are you running in the brps


We don't here.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro_Racer said:


> Brushless back up to the top!
> 
> I think we should limit the brushless ESC to the Tekin Mini Rage and the Castle Micro Sidwinder or Pro......word on the street is that the 1/12th scale ESC have more options/power boost for the smaller motors.


I think you're right, I could only go 63 laps with the mini rage......


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

WOW - biggest brushless class yet - 8 racers - and growing!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro_Racer said:


> WOW - biggest brushless class yet - 8 racers - and growing!


Yes but too big of a difference in speed sorry


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

okracer said:


> what lipos are you running in the brps


were running 4 cell 2/3 A Team scream racing 1500's (No lipos)


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Yes but too big of a difference in speed sorry


Take out the high $ ESC and the car running the larger gear....then it is close


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Micro_Racer said:


> Take out the car running the larger gear....then it is close


 ............


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Talked with SG1 !!!! I think We are going to limit brushless to the 5 speed controls We have been using. Tekin Mini Rage and castle Micro sidwinder or Pro. There are too many speed controls that have too many go fast settings. It is not fair for those that have the ones mentioned and be way off the pace


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

So is my antique still good ? and do you think my motor that is marked 4100 a keeper, or should I send it back and try for a 4200 ?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I agree - legal ESC's should be the 1/18th scale Mini Rage, Castle Mamba 25, Castle Micro Sidewinder and the Castle Mamba Micro Pro. 

Rember the gearing in the brushless class is 14 pinion 49 spur. Unfortunitaly, the scalpel gears are getting hard to come by. If you can find a set - get them!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> So is my antique still good ? and do you think my motor that is marked 4100 a keeper, or should I send it back and try for a 4200 ?


On the dyno the 4100's are about 700 rpm's slower than the 4200's. BUT hit the high end faster. Wayne noticed this at the Nat's, he was faster in the infield, but slower on the straits. At your gearing, that motor was fast!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

*How ironic!*

I was looking back at some pictures I took at "Da Track" back in 2003. Back in the day when I was lucky to make the B main! I was using a Duratrax Spike ESC, and to this day remember the advice Bud gave me "Well, you are using a $20 ESC, that is just an on/off switch - I would upgrade your ESC"

Now the ironic part - in the background of the picture is Rich using the Pit Wizard on his Atom, and Bud's car next in line to program!

I guess you did need a type of "laptop" even back in the day......


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I never used the pit wizard could not fig it out  
Tekin RS retail $226.99 buy price $174.99 BRP car $89.95 

I didn't say no laptops for sure. But I can tell You this back when oval racing was huge I went to a race in CT the whole place was full of PC's No laptops back them. Not a good site for anyone thinking of trying RC


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Bud,
if I were you I'd try one of those LTO chassis'. I know the guy who makes them, he told me they're fast!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

well the only racers using the RS are team Tekin drivers....they have agreed to remove the RS and replace with the Mini Rage.....


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro_Racer said:


> well the only racers using the RS are team Tekin drivers....they have agreed to remove the RS and replace with the Mini Rage.....


Can I run a 15 pinion if I do that


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

sg1 said:


> Can I run a 15 pinion if I do that


ONLY IF IT WILL SLOW YOUR CAR DOWN..:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BTW - Looking at the qualifying times in Brushless, they were close - Take out the Gerber's (64 & 63 laps) and we had 6 cars with in 2 laps- 3 with 60 and 3 with fast 58's. Stock's top 6 were 5 laps difference, even if you take out the top 2, still 4 laps difference. COT were close, but only 4 people racing. 

I am still running the original brushless motor I have been for 2 years.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Maybe We can have Freddie set the computor for 5 second laps. You go faster You don't count  Like a break out limit.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> Maybe We can have Freddie set the computor for 5 second laps. You go faster You don't count  Like a break out limit.


That would be nice considering you and I both ran 5.02's and 5.03's most of the race


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thats why I suggested it :thumbsup:


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> That would be nice considering you and I both ran 5.02's and 5.03's most of the race


two or three one-hundredths of a second doesn't leave for much wiggle room


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

If you set it to 5.0....... Only 1/2 my laps would count!!!!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

well 3/4 of mine would of counted and just about 90 % of Buds


----------



## Bohh (Apr 23, 2007)

Hey guys,

Did you ever figure out what was going on with the Castle Motors? They were sending 4100kv motors in 4200kv boxes. I called Castle today and spoke with a gentleman named Bernie. He said he hadn't heard of the problem and checked with the other workers with him and neither did they. He said they have never made a 4100kv motor and that the motors have been mislabled. They are actually 4200kv's.

I said that some of you had been told to send your motor in to get a 4200, and he said that no one there (who was in charge of exchanged, would have done that.)

Are you all running the 4100's? Freddie, you said you were sending the 4100kv back. Do you remember who you talked to about it?

Also, is the gearing open for classics for the brushless class too?

Thanks!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Joe Ford is the guy!!


----------



## Bohh (Apr 23, 2007)

So, there's definitally two different motors then?


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

BRP for sale


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Marty Mangione said:


> BRP for sale


A car or the company


----------



## JLP75766 (Dec 23, 2008)

What do you have and what are you asking for it?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Bohh said:


> So, there's definitally two different motors then?


Yep, I got a 4100 at the micro nats, then I got a 4200 there...


----------



## Bohh (Apr 23, 2007)

Well, I've got two 4100's. When I spoke with Bernie from Castle, he said it was the same motor just mislabeled, but that was after he said he didn't know anything about them. 

I've heard from 2 or 3 of you guys now they are different. I'm waiting on a call back from them. Hopefully I can get new motors for Saturday, if not am I allowed to run with the 4100s?

thanks!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Those liars I think the ones labled 4100 are faster 

Sure You can run the 4100 since that is what half of them have now.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Bohh said:


> Well, I've got two 4100's. When I spoke with Bernie from Castle, he said it was the same motor just mislabeled, but that was after he said he didn't know anything about them.
> 
> I've heard from 2 or 3 of you guys now they are different. I'm waiting on a call back from them. Hopefully I can get new motors for Saturday, if not am I allowed to run with the 4100s?
> 
> thanks!


I ran the 4100 when I whooped on Bud  I didn't want to put a fast motor in ..lol.. Tyler had a 4200 in his car and he was 1 lap up on me


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

I think the break out rule of a set lap time is perfect. This way you can run what ever you want, gearing, motor, or speed control. Then you don't have to worry about who has what or if a new person comes they can run what ever they bring. 


Tang


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TangTester said:


> I think the break out rule of a set lap time is perfect. This way you can run what ever you want, gearing, motor, or speed control. Then you don't have to worry about who has what or if a new person comes they can run what ever they bring.
> 
> 
> Tang


I agree, just set it at 4.6


----------



## Bohh (Apr 23, 2007)

Well, I'm trying to put my Robinson Racing pinions on the motor - I know too big. But it's all I got. I'm attempting to sleeve it with a copper tube.

Any thoughts on this? What have you done?


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Bohh said:


> Well, I'm trying to put my Robinson Racing pinions on the motor - I know too big. But it's all I got. I'm attempting to sleeve it with a copper tube.
> 
> Any thoughts on this? What have you done?


If you can find the right size of plastic antenna tube it will work!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bohh (Apr 23, 2007)

That works extremely well! Thank you Martian!


----------



## Bohh (Apr 23, 2007)

Getting the car ready for Freddies, what is the gearing allowed? Is it 14/48?

Thanks!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

yes 14/49


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Micro_Racer said:


> yes 14/48


NO ITS 14/49


----------



## Bohh (Apr 23, 2007)

Hmm, where do you get the 49 spurs? I looked on Buds site and I don't see them listed? Just 48 (which I have)


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

They are the scalpel gears - Bud has them on the rack (I think, he may have sold out)


----------



## Bohh (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks guys!

Bud - do you have two 49 tooth spurs left? Can you set them aside for my dad and I? We plan on being at Freddie's this coming point race.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Have no Scalpel gears right now they have been out for like a month. I think the Guys will let You slide with a 48.


----------



## Bohh (Apr 23, 2007)

Ok - Thanks Bud! But, will that be an issue when I win? :jest:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Right on !!!!

If they don't get gears soon We may have to look into a different gear ratio or something


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Which esc do you guys recommend?? I've had plenty of Mamba systems. Never had a tekin brushless. Aren't they kinda of behind in development?? Thanks


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I have the:
1. Mamba Sidewinder Micro
2. Mamba Micro Pro
3. Tekin Mini Rage

I could not tell the difference between the Sidewinder and the Pro (other than the hard case). The software settings are the same for both, and it was the same lap times with both.

I have in my car the Tekin - simply because it fits better on the LTO chassis and you can customize the wire length.

The software for both the Mamba and Tekin are very similar, and both come out with regular updates.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> I have the:
> 1. Mamba Sidewinder Micro
> 2. Mamba Micro Pro
> 3. Tekin Mini Rage
> ...


Micro_Racer......are all you guys running the 4100 or 4200 Castle brushless motors primarily for oval? What is the suggested gearing if you are? Or are you also running the Stock and Super Stock rules/gearing?
Dave


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Dave - you can check my web site for all the rules for all BRP classes. In a nutshell, I wanted to create a brushless class that was not all about speed or using a 8000kv motor. We settled on the castle 4200kv motor for two reasons. First, it is $20 on the castle web site, second it was very close in RPM's on 4.8v as the speed 300 motors. My goal was to have the same lap times as my Super Stock car. Our gearing for Super Stock is 10/45. I then used my rear wheel dyno to find a gear ratio that would give me the same top end speed.
At our oval track (Freddies) my lap times are in the low 5.0 with my Super Stock car. The brushless 4200kv at 14/49 gave me the same lap times. At our race yesterday, the brushless cars ran 58-62 laps, in SS we ran 54-63 laps....so I would say I am really close in lap times.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Does the Tekin esc & castle motor have the same connectors? Thanks for the info.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

yes - bullet style


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Connectors We don't use them


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Connectors We don't use them


???? the motor has connectors, and both ESC have connectors......


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Micro_Racer said:


> ???? the motor has connectors, and both ESC have connectors......


You just solder direct. yes?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

The Tekin comes with the bullet wires to solder to the ESC. The motor has bullet connectors. I direct solder the batteries to the ESC.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> Dave - you can check my web site for all the rules for all BRP classes. In a nutshell, I wanted to create a brushless class that was not all about speed or using a 8000kv motor. We settled on the castle 4200kv motor for two reasons. First, it is $20 on the castle web site, second it was very close in RPM's on 4.8v as the speed 300 motors. My goal was to have the same lap times as my Super Stock car. Our gearing for Super Stock is 10/45. I then used my rear wheel dyno to find a gear ratio that would give me the same top end speed.
> At our oval track (Freddies) my lap times are in the low 5.0 with my Super Stock car. The brushless 4200kv at 14/49 gave me the same lap times. At our race yesterday, the brushless cars ran 58-62 laps, in SS we ran 54-63 laps....so I would say I am really close in lap times.


Micro_Racer .....Thanks for the Info. You actually have a rear wheel dyno??? That's pretty cool. Sounds like you got this gearing thing down to a science!! I'll also check your website for the rules.
Dave


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

don't get to impressed with my dyno....I converted this to work on the BRP rear wheels!

http://cgi.ebay.com/TAMIYA-SPEED-CH...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

AH Yes direct from Hong Kong China :drunk:Think they make any Money on that shipping 

Hangtime>> It is very important not to let the big bullet connectors bind in any way the rear pod action. Several have spliced wires right to the leads of the motor but You have to be very careful to solder to all the stator windings that are in each motor wire !!!! Got it :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Has anyone changed the settings on the Mamba from our base line study?


----------

